# Why should the CNC guys have all the fun?



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, I admit I have CNC envy and if I had the money and the space I would buy one, but I don't have enough of either. 

So out of curiosity, and as a personal challenge and experiment, I decided to see what I could do with what I have, and used my new Dewalt 611 to freehand rout this portrait on a piece of pine 1 x 6.

The printed artwork pattern was spray glued and attached to the board and the art routed with a profile bit set to a depth of about 1/16". Although this piece isn't much and serves no purpose, other than an amusing hour making it, I'm pleased with the result. It shows there is some potential for interesting freehand router work.

Hopefully it will inspire a few of you to try your hand at something like this in lieu of spending big bucks on a CNC machine you might not use often. As for me, well I still have that envy thing going on. :yes4:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver,
Well done


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work as always Oliver


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wish a *WOW!!! *would cover your work Oliver...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

fantastic!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...and then another WOW...

Great work...again...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that Oliver,and great job.
did you use a pointed bit?
Herb


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats, a job well done. Time for you to open a booth at a craft show. I bet you will get orders. A few other designs are in order.

Geo. Washington
Andrew Jackson
????????????????


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

CNC can do a lot of things, but a talented person who can freehand something like that is a MASTER! That is just phenomenal!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely job Oliver as usual.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ok, so that is really great, but I'm not copying that one.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oliver, that is pretty damn impressive especially since you did it with a 611 router! a 611 is a compact unit but still not made for that kind of detail work so great job!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie,

Us CNCers just have to offset the lack of talent with a bit more expensive a tool.

Only thing I have to differ with you on is the "seldom used" part.

HJ

Will hate to see the electric bill this month.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Oliver I am pretty sure that if I tried that it would look nothing like what you did. Excellent job.


----------



## WigWag Workshop (Jan 19, 2011)

Outstanding! This is something I been wanting to learn, and this sure give me the inspiration. Thank You for sharing!

-Steven


----------



## neville (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm concentrating on building jigs to allow me to freehand better.
E.g. have all the sliders of cnc which keep the router steady from tipping and at a fixed height; but allow you to slide the router freely in the xy plane

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------

